# RIP Nemo



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

Came home to find my dog playing with something on the rug.....my clown had taken the leap of death!!!!!

I love the look of my Osaka tank but having no lid has its price!!!


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

Stupid question, is the Osaka rimless? If it is, you can still custom cut a glass cover for it, and use steel sideclips to secure it in place. BTW I had the same thing happen to one of my clowns, now I have eggcrate covering all the open places.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your clown.

I'm pretty sure Hagen used to make a glass top for the Osaka line of aquariums. Not sure it its still available however you can contact any place that sells Hagen tanks such as Menagerie.
--
Paul


----------



## BaRoK (Sep 10, 2009)

Sorry for the loss. How about egg crate mesh found in Home Depot?

Bought 4 in addition to my one Big nemo a couple of days ago. Ask for George from Burlington. He breeds clownfish of different kinds. All my clownfish are getting along well.


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

BaRoK said:


> Sorry for the loss. How about egg crate mesh found in Home Depot?
> 
> Bought 4 in addition to my one Big nemo a couple of days ago. Ask for George from Burlington. He breeds clownfish of different kinds. All my clownfish are getting along well.


I think its time for the egg crate 

If anyone would like to get rid of a clown let me know


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Clowns just don't jump out of tanks usually. Or atleast the ones I have never do. The only time they jump out is if someone else is biting them or bullying them.

Is there another type of fish that could be pushing them out?
Damsel? Another type of clown?

Sorry to hear either way but hawkfish and wrasse's have been known to jump but I haven't heard of clowns doing this.


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

I have a 41g tank with just two (now one) clowns. Both were purchased togther and have been living very happily for quite a while. I have never seen them chase each other. I am no expert so who knows.


----------



## rickcasa (Dec 7, 2011)

Here's a question for all eurobraced tanks owners. I've always wondered if you experience less carpet surfing than standard open rim owners. Does that extra 3-4 inches provide enough of a guard to contain would be fish jerkies? I imagine fish when startled jump just around the perimeter of a tank as they suddenly realize they've run out of swimming room. If that's the case, then a sheet of acrylic with the middle cut out would be a neat solution.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Not all rimless tanks have that much extra room! My water is less than an inch below the edge! 

I am building a hood around it though. So, any would be leap of faith jumps will result in a crack to the skull, and back into the tank! Lol

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

I have 2 clowns... Young, But paired... Need a new home,.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

I have 2 clowns and I was just rescaping due to the addition of a nice marco rock. the bastards wont leave my hand alone. They keep biting me and biting me.


----------

